# Ear Problem in Senior Goldie?



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi all,
My first post so be kind.
My 12 yr. old goldie has had ear infections during his 12 yrs. Mostly attributed to food allergies. Solved that problem with grain free food. Recently though, he has had this clear fluid in the AM in both ears. Nothing dark and gooey as in the past. Just clear and very little odor. I clean them every AM and it's the same fluid.
I might add that three wks ago he ripped one of his nails off and his vet put him on a 2 wk. antibiotic regimen.
Could this be a reaction to the medication?
Like I said......it's colorless and very little odor.
Anyone else encounter this ear problem? Or is it a problem?
TIA


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Right now my dog is on an antibiotic and I was told he may be prone to ear infections because of it. 

We are also on grain free, because of hot spots and ear infections.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Have you had his thyroid tested??


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

Yes on the thyroid. He just had his annual CBC and all levels were good.
This is really puzzling me. I've dealt with ear infections before and this doesn't fit the bill. No discomfort, no shaking of the head, no discomfort when I clean them every AM, no mites. Just the clear stuff, low level odor and while I do trim the hair in his ears, what I can't get to becomes stiff with the "stuff." I rub it with white vinegar and water mix and he's good to go until the next morning.
No changes in food, no enviromental changes.
Maybe the god awful amounts of pollen in my area are the reason?


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Hmmm. We've had lots of experience with ear infections here, too. But I've never seen a clear, odorless discharge. The fact that there doesn't appear to be discomfort is good. 

Might be worth a call to the vet - see if it could be a side effect of the antibiotic. 

And, welcome! Hope you stay around!


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

Saw the vet. 2 swabs showed a bacterial infection. Itraconazole and Gentamicin drops BID for 2 wks. Then re-check.
Vet said it was mild so that's where the no color discharge and no odor was in play.
Couldn't answer what caused it just the usual "_well ya know it's a golden and they have those golden ears" _


----------



## kathi127 (Sep 17, 2009)

Glad to know it was mild but good to nip it in the bud early! We have lots of issues with our Sammy with allergies and ear infections as well, just went through a rather nasty yeast infection with him but with antifungal ear cleaner and eardrops he is doing much better. His allergies have been so much worse this spring/summer here as well, I'm thinking the high pollen counts are too blame.


----------

